# New DRO



## don-tucker (Jul 4, 2012)

Thought i would upgrade the DRO on the X axis this afternoon,very very pleased with the result no squinting and straining any more,will put a shield over it later and add the Y axis when they come in stock at Arc euro.
Back to my Paddle engine now
Don





Nearly fogot the picture


----------

